# Fish community ideas ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Since some of you know I may go up to a 36 or 40 gallon SW tank and know what fish I definitely want to go with. And they are :

A pair of Ocellaris Clownfish

1 Coral Beauty Angelfish

My question is, what other fish (or fishes) can I add down the road once my tank is settled for at least 6 months. 
I'd love a Yellow Tang but don't think it's advisable due to tank size restriction and aggressiveness of the tang.

How about Damselfish ? I know they tend to be aggressive somewhat but not sure if it's advisable. I was looking at either the Yellowtail Damselfish, Lemon Damselfish or even the Princess Damselfish. I was thinking maybe getting only 3 of them.

How about Cardinalfish ? I do like the Spotted Cardinalfish and are they best in pairs or in threes ?

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Exneh on the damsel fish as for the angel they tend to nip at corals ones i kept did anyway........


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Gobies and blennies are always a nice addition to a reef tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The pajama cardinalfish you are thinking about would make excellent additions. They can be kept from singly to groups of 3 or more.

Although I'd go with either a single or a pair because of your space restrictions.


Don't get the damselfish unless you like to tear your tank apart later...

Many shrimp gobies or small gobies would do fine in your tank as well as dartfish and grammas.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

No one mention about Yellow Tang. Not a good idea I take it. 

I have other ideas for invertebrates and they are:

1 or 2 Peppermint shrimps

OR 

1 Banded Coral shrimp

OR 

Skunk Cleaner shrimp

I'd like to add some hermit crabs preferbly Red Legs from Mexico. I've heard they're better than the Blue Legs & Zebra hermits. I know you can add 1 per gallon of water depending on tank size. Do you have to acclimate them as would fish before putting them in tank as I cycle it ?

Another invert I'd like to put in is a Marbled Sea Star - the orange or red variety.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Yellow tangs need at least 75 gallons, that is why no one suggested that fish for your tank. As for your clean up crew, I would get more snails then anything. It is in my opinion that snails do a lot more for your tank then hermit crabs. If you decide to get some hermit crabs i would strongly suggest you get scarlet reef hermit crabs. As for your shrimp i would suggest getting a Skunk cleaner shrimp. They are really active. My skunk with hop up to my hand and and start cleaning it. Hopefully this helps you out a bit.

Zachary
24 gal reef


----------

